#  Krankheiten >   Heller Stuhl - kennt das jemand? >

## Mary

Hallo, 
seit einiger Zeit passierte es öfter, dass ich ca. 20 Minuten nach dem essen Bauchkrämpfe hatte und dringend zur Toilette musste.
Danach war wieder alles OK: 
Nun ist schon die ganze Woche der Stuhl hellbraun/grau. Kein dunkler urin,gelbe Augen, kein Durchfall  
Im US konnte der Arzt zunächst keine Auffälligkeit der Galle oder Leber sehen, Pankreas war vom Darm überlagert, konnte man nichts erkennen.Ich habe auch nicht die typischen Gallenschmerzen. 
Jetzt warte ich auf die Laborwerte und bin zugegebenermassen sehr ängstlich, weil im Net ziemlich doofe Erkrankungen genannt sind, die bei hellem Stuhl in Frage kommen. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, alles hat erst nach der Antibiotika Gabe angefangen, die ich vor ca. 4 Wochen nehmen musste. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, ob es noch eine "harmlosere" Erklärung gibt, als Verschluss der gallengänge wg. Leber/Pankreas Problem.? 
Würde mich sehr über Feed Back freuen! 
Mary

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Mary! 
Erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!*  *Zu Deiner Frage:  
Ich kenne das auch, daß ich nach fettem Essen (z.B. viel Öl beim Griechen etc.) kurze Zeit später Bauchschmerzen habe und dann Durchfall, danach ist alles wieder ok. Eine Verfärbung des Stuhl's habe ich nicht.  
Es muß ja nicht immer direkt das Schlimmste sein, was man ja (leider) oft im Internet lesen kann! Wenn Du danach gehst, kann jeder Husten auch Lungenkrebs bedeuten! 
Bei mir ist es so, daß meine Fettverdauung dann nicht hinterherkommt und der Körper das zuviel an Fett schnellstmöglichst wieder loswerden will und deshalb so reagiert, wie oben beschrieben. Seit ich das weiß, esse ich nicht mehr den superöligen Krautsalat und Gyros mit Tsatsiki, um beim Beispiel griechisch zu bleiben, sondern esse eben nur eine Komponente davon.  
Oder wenn ich hier zuhause koche, kommt keine bis sehr wenig Sahne an z.B. eine Nudelsauce. Ich habe unserer Ernährung total umgestellt, eigentlich aus Gründen der Gewichtsabnahme, aber seit ich wesentlich fettarmer als sonst koche, habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Bauchschmerzen und Co nach dem Essen.  
Du schreibst, Du hast Antibiotika genommen. Wie lange denn? Denn bei einer Packung passiert in der Regel noch nicht soooo viel im Darm, daß sich das so bemerkbar macht, da muß man es schon mal was mehr bzw. was länger genommen haben oder oft hintereinander wg. diverser Infekte o.ä. 
Alles in allem mußt Du wohl die Blutwerte abwarten, aber ich würde mir da an Deiner Stelle nicht soviele Sorgen machen. Das kann soviele Ursachen haben, da denke bitte nicht gleich an die schlimmsten Sachen! 
Vielleicht magst Du hier berichten was Dein Arzt gesagt hat? 
Ach so, mir hat eine andere Userin hier empfohlen, 2 bis 3 Tassen Salbeitee am Tag zu trinken wegen dem Durchfall und seit ich das auch mache tagsüber, habe ich wirklich keine Probleme mehr. Löwenzahntee ist auch gut, aber denn kann ich nicht trinken, der schmeckt so fies.  
Also Kopf hoch und abwarten, was bei den Ergebnissen rauskommt, wann bekommst Du sie denn? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Mary

Guten Morgen Andrea! 
Ganz herzlichen Dank ür Deine ausführliche Antwort.
Ich werde berichten, was bei den Blutwerten heraus kam. 
das, was Du mit dem Fett beschreibst,  leuchtet ein. Ich werde mal bewusst darauf achten.
Liebe Grüsse 
Mary

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Mary! 
Wenn ich helfen kann, immer gerne!  
Das mit den Fetten habe ich auch erst nach und nach rausbekommen, und da ich es nun weiß, könnte es bei Dir ja auch so sein. Achte mal drauf und vielleicht hat sich Dein Problem dann auch schneller erledigt als Du gucken kannst, ich wünsche es Dir!  
Fettarm zu kochen ist erstmal eine Umstellung, weil ich nun auch wirklich streng darauf achte, aber wenn man es einmal drin hat, geht es auch ohne Eßlöffel-Abmesserei usw.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brinkfriede

hallihallo, 
habe den beitrag gerade erst gelesen und muss sagen, dass ich speziell nach fettem essen auch an den symptomen wie oben beschrieben leide. 
als kind und junge frau hatte ich darunter heftigst zu leiden. später hatte ich dann auch den verdacht, dass ich an einem von diesem morbus-dingern leiden könnte mit fettstuhl. 
was es tatsächlich ist, hab ich erst später herausbekommen. ich hatte als kind und junge frau ständig bronchitis, mandelentzündung und nebenhöhlenentzündung, die regelmäßig mit antibiotika bekämpft wurden (ca. 2-3 pro jahr). anschließend war meine darmflora so dahin, dass ich bei der kleinsten gelegenheit... zu fettes essen, stärker gewürzt, ziemlich knoblauch, psychische anspannung... durchfallerkrankungen bekam.  
nach jeder weiteren antibiotikaeinnahme folgten prompt pilzerkrankungen.  
was mir geholfen hat, war ein neuaufbau der darmflora. das kann man mit pillen vom arzt verschrieben betreiben oder auf die gängigen joghurt-getränke-hersteller aus der werbung zurückgreifen, das funktioniert tatsächlich. wenn jetzt tatsächlich mal wieder ein fall eintritt, dass ich antibiotika nehmen muss, sind die auch gleich mit im einkaufskorb.  
viele grüße
brinkfriede

----------


## Teetante

> auf die gängigen joghurt-getränke-hersteller aus der werbung zurückgreifen, das funktioniert tatsächlich. wenn jetzt tatsächlich mal wieder ein fall eintritt, dass ich antibiotika nehmen muss, sind die auch gleich mit im einkaufskorb.  
> viele grüße
> brinkfriede

 Preiswerter, weniger kalorienreich und wesentlich gesünder ist einfacher Naturjoghurt! Wem das zu fade ist, der kann sich ja z.B. etwas Kompott reintun oder Sanddornsaft oder ähnliches. Diese ganzen fertigen Drinks, die die Werbung so anpreist und Wunderliches von ihrer Wirkung verspricht, haben viel zu viel Zucker, manchmal Süstoffe, meistens Aromen und sind nicht wirklich förderlich für den Aufbau einer (wieder) funktionierenden Darmflora.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Friedrich

Hallo Mary,
wie Du schon selber gesehen hast, spielt das Blutergebnis eine ganz wichtige Rolle!
Keine Angst, Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt!
Um die möglichen Nachwirkungen von Antibiotika zu erkunden, würde ich einmal einen Homöopathen aufsuchen.
Mehr darf ich darüber nicht schreiben, denn das wäre dann eine Ferndiagnose mit Therapieempfehlung.
Alles Gute und gute Besserung
Friedrich

----------

